# putty, installiert aber irgendwie nicht da...

## pieter_parker

irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht....

```

desktop / # putty

bash: putty: command not found

desktop / #

desktop / #

desktop / # man putty

Keine Handbuchseite für putty

desktop / #

desktop / #

desktop / # emerge --search putty

Searching...

[ Results for search key : putty ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-misc/putty

      Latest version available: 0.58

      Latest version installed: 0.58

      Size of files: 1,530 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/

      Description:   UNIX port of the famous Telnet and SSH client

      License:       MIT

```

es ist installiert

laesst sich aber nicht aufrufen, und eine anleitung dazu gibts auch nicht...

----------

## s.hase

Also wenn es richtig installiert sollte es eigentlich dort zu finden sein:

```

hase@sulaco ~/wine $ which putty

/usr/bin/putty

```

Wenn nicht guck Dir doch mal das Portage-Log an.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

cat /var/log/emerge.log | grep putty

1190683638:  *** emerge --ask --verbose putty

1190683648:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/putty-0.58 to /

1190683648:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (net-misc/putty-0.58::/usr/portage/net-misc/putty/putty-0.58.ebuild)

1190683648:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/putty-0.58::/usr/portage/net-misc/putty/putty-0.58.ebuild)

1190683673:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (net-misc/putty-0.58)

1190683673:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/putty

1190683673:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/putty-0.58::/usr/portage/net-misc/putty/putty-0.58.ebuild)

1190683673:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/putty-0.58 to /

1191010790:  *** emerge --ask --verbose putty

1191010832:  *** emerge --ask --verbose putty

1191010833:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/putty-0.58 to /

1191010833:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (net-misc/putty-0.58::/usr/portage/net-misc/putty/putty-0.58.ebuild)

1191010833:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/putty-0.58::/usr/portage/net-misc/putty/putty-0.58.ebuild)

1191010842:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/putty

1191010842:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/putty-0.58::/usr/portage/net-misc/putty/putty-0.58.ebuild)

1191010842:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/putty-0.58 to /

```

ich wuerde sagen das das ganz oke aussieht....

----------

## s.hase

Und was sag das Build-Log von putty? Sonst halt einfach nochmal emergen und gucken ob es da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen/Warnungen gibt.

----------

## pieter_parker

habs schon mit -av1 nochmal installiert, unveraendert

hm wo finde ich das build-log ?

:edit

ich hab vorhin in der datei /etc/make.conf das useflag gtk gesetzt, dann mplayer neugebaut .. das habe ich ueber google so gelesen, ich wollte die gui gmplayer fuer mplayer haben, nach dem ich das useflag gesetzt hatte, und den mplayer neugebaut hatte war auch gmplayer da

eben nochmal putty neugebaut und siehe da .. nun ist es da, es lag wohl auch an dem gtk bei use in der make.conf

aber warum wird mir das bei dep -u <name> z.b. nicht angezeigt

oder wo oder wie kann ich soetwas nachlesen um bei zukuenftigen sachen zuwissen was er noch braucht damit es laeuft oder alles da ist?

----------

## s.hase

Bei mir unter /var/log/portage/, kommt halt drauf an was Du in der make.conf unter PORT_LOGDIR eingestellt hast. Aber wenn Du das neu installiert hast und da kommt keine Fehlermeldung wird Dir das auch nicht so sehr helfen... Ist ja schließlich "nur" genau die Ausgabe vom compilieren und installieren.

edit: Ok, dann hat sich das ja erledigt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Falls du app-portage/portage-utils installiert hast kannst du dir mit 

```
qlist putty
```

 sämtliche zum Paket putty gehörenden Dateien auflisten lassen bzw. falls du app-portage/gentoolkit installiert hast: 

```
equery f putty
```

 Sollte /usr/bin/putty in der Ausgabe fehlen, installiere putty mit aktiviertem gtk useflag.

----------

## 69719

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ...oder wo oder wie kann ich soetwas nachlesen um bei zukuenftigen sachen zuwissen was er noch braucht damit es laeuft oder alles da ist?

 

Ohne das gtk USE-Flag werden nur die Consolen-anwendungen compiliert/installiert und damit wirst du vergeblich nach putty suchen, da putty ein GUI ist.

Ebenso ist es mit anderen Anwendungen...

----------

